# petronius/marlin/ram



## reeldog80 (Apr 27, 2009)

Has anyone been to the closer rigs lately (petronus/marlin/ram)? I have not seen any reports and am probably headed that way this weekend if my new props ever make their way to OB. 

Thanks!
Otto II


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

There were some nice Tuna caught at Petronius this past week and a customer of ours got a decent Blue there while live baiting on Sunday


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Otto, we were in the area Sat/Sunday and the water was blue to blended blue. Grass was not horrible or formed into any real lines. Bait was so so around rigs.

Good luck if you go!

Robert


----------



## Paradise Outfitters (Apr 2, 2010)

Fished there Monday for an overnighter. All the bait we needed was locally caught, and we were able to put 15 yellows in the boat within 90 minutes. Pretty good bite.


----------



## Mayhemft (Jul 10, 2013)

Paradise Outfitters said:


> Fished there Monday for an overnighter. All the bait we needed was locally caught, and we were able to put 15 yellows in the boat within 90 minutes. Pretty good bite.


Nice catch guys! Out of curiousity, what made you want to run all the way to Petronis from LA when the water has sucked over here for weeks and the bite has been better off of LA all year?


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Mayhemft said:


> Nice catch guys! Out of curiousity, what made you want to run all the way to Petronis from LA when the water has sucked over here for weeks and the bite has been better off of LA all year?


Me thinks the picture answers your own question! Don't need blue water to catch fish. Go where the fish are! The run from south pass to just about any rig is less than 60 miles. Not bad at all


----------



## reeldog80 (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks for the reports! Now if my props would show up, I'll be on my way! Hoping to head out about around midnight tonight, returning Saturday afternoon. Anyone else going to be out there?


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

It's gotta be more than 60 miles from Cypress cove to Petronious. No one ever counts the twenty mile down river


----------



## ufgator (Dec 20, 2012)

Fished Saturday through Sunday. Caught 1 Yellowfin at the marlin, and more blackfin than we wanted. Fun first trip.


----------

